

Megaupload Wins Crucial Evidence Disclosure Battle With US Govt. - websagir
http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-wins-crucial-evidence-disclosure-battle-with-us-govt-120529/

======
DigitalSea
This is amazing news. Everyone involved in this case knows that the US
overstepped its boundaries on this one, and once the case is thrown out of
court expect there to be a shitstorm as Dotcom files for damages and lost
revenue from the site. I don't know how much Megaupload made per month but I
know it was a pretty astronomical figure, times that by the number of months
Megaupload has been forcefully offline and it'll be a large ending figure
(that's without factoring in growth factors).

I really do hope this whole situation exposes the inner workings of the
heavily corrupted US judicial system. It's ridiculous the FBI is involved in
what everyone knows is a civil matter dressed up in made up criminal charges.

I would really hate to be the recording industry and US government right about
now.

